# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية مـــنتدى أجـهـــزة الريســيفر الـــــعام  جديد الاقمار والتغييرات

## mohamed73

*Fight Network HD* (11603 H) FTA now *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Channel 9* (OTE, 12149 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Best TV* (OTE, 12380 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Corfu Channel* (OTE, 12380 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Aigaio TV* (OTE, 12380 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Sed'moy kanal novosti (7 News)* (11585 V) stopped program *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *EuroSport* (11240 V) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *EuroSport 2* (11240 V) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *EuroSport* (12437 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *EuroSport 2* (12437 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Alkawthar TV* (11678 H) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *MBC HD* (10731 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *MBC 2 HD* (10731 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *MBC 4 HD* (10731 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *MBC Action HD* (10731 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *MBC Max HD* (10731 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *MBC Drama HD* (10731 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Al Arabiya HD* (10731 V) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Vsegda s Toboy* (11057 V) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Tatlıses* (12130 V) after a break, back on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Kanal 7* (11668 H) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *24 TV* (11668 H) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Kanal Türk* (11668 H) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Show TV* (11668 H) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *HaberTürk* (11668 H) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *ATV HD* (11668 H) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *TRT 1 HD* (11668 H) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Samanyolu TV* (11668 H) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *1 TV* (11221 H) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *2 TV* (11221 H) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Maestro* (11221 H) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Maestro 24* (11221 H) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Romit TV* (11914 H) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Tisa-1* (12687 H) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *TCM Nordic* (Viasat, 12054 V) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Ginx TV* (11919 V) left *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *N4* (11977 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Prime* (11977 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *2 Plus* (11977 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Moldova 1* (11977 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Jurnal TV* (11977 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *TV7 Moldova* (11977 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *STS Dixi TV* (11977 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *TNT Bravo TV* (11977 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Pro TV Chisinau* (11977 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Acasa in Moldova* (11977 H) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Nickelodeon* (12456 V) encrypted again *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Fox News Channel* (4178 R) on *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* (C Band)

----------

